# Wimberley Head versus Wimberley Sidekick



## BrettS (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey folks

I just picked up a Canon 500mm. I already have Gitzo a Gitzo 3530 tripod with a Markins M10 ballhead that I use mainly with my 180mm Macro.

I'm undecided on the right approach for the head. I'd like to choose either the Wimberley Sidekick, or a Wimberley WH-200 Head. Of course, the disadvantage to the Wimberley Head is that whenever I want to do any Macro work, I'd have to pull the Wimberley head off and pop the Markins back on. From surfing the web, I get the impression that a ballhead is more convenient for smaller lens like the 180 and the 70-200 than the Wimberley Head.

I don't want to get a second tripod, and while I have considered a monopod, I'd like to work with the new tele on a tripod - for a while, at least.

Has anyone here used both a Sidekick and a Wimberley Head? Does anyone have any first-hand experience, suggestions, or thoughts on my choices?

Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the Sidekick for a 500mm lens. 

Is your Gitzo one of the Systematic series? If so, I'd suggest a RRS leveling base with clamp (TA-3-LC). With a gimbal head, a leveling base is a big help. The clamp is an Arca-Swiss type, and you would get a TH-DVTL-40 dovetail plate for the base of the Wimberley II and another for the Markins head (or maybe the larger -55 dovetail, not sure).

I use that setup to easily swap my RRS gimbal and BH-55 ballhead.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 29, 2013)

I use the WH-200 and it is smooth and supports the lens very well. I have full trust in it's ability to support my system. If you have to decide to change heads for macro work, maybe consider another tripod for that. I use a smaller carbon fiber model with a ball head for macro portrait work. The Wimberly just stays mounted on my Induro CF.



BrettS said:


> Hey folks
> 
> I just picked up a Canon 500mm. I already have Gitzo a Gitzo 3530 tripod with a Markins M10 ballhead that I use mainly with my 180mm Macro.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 29, 2013)

It's actually nothing to unscrew a ball head and screw on the Wimberley head. I do it all the time, including in the field.

b&


----------



## BrettS (Mar 30, 2013)

Tremendous input gang, thank you - I value it highly.


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2013)

I want my gear rest on the foot, not the foot hanging from side of a clamp. I have tried the side kick and always felt very nervous the I would drop my camera/lens while tightening the clamp.

It is pretty easy to switch between ball head and the Wimberley. Takes a minute or so.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

Never used the Sidekick but got the full Wimberley II a month back. It is awesome! 

BTW, I use my good old backup aluminum tripod for Macro work though changing heads is not really that difficult or time consuming.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a Gitzo systematic tripod, where I use both the Wimberley II and a ballhead. To make the switch between the two as simple, fast and safe as possible, I bought an extra flat top plate. I believe you can get that for the 3530 also. That way it is almost like switching lenses on the same head.
Eldar


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2013)

RGF said:


> I want my gear rest on the foot, not the foot hanging from side of a clamp. I have tried the side kick and always felt very nervous the I would drop my camera/lens while tightening the clamp.



I had that concern initially, as well. RRS actually recommended their side mount gimbal over the full gimbal, and it works great. Wimberley has a side mount head, too (different than the Side Kick). The RRS has a lever release, so it's quick to lock in the 600 II. I like RRS's side gimbal since it breaks down easily for transport, and also offers lateral positioning flexibility (with the Wimberley Side Mount and Side Kick, big lenses require a low profile replacement foot to balance, and that foot can't be used as a carry handle). One thing I really like about the side mount (besides the lighter weight) is the open space underneath that I can reach through to access the MF and focus preset rings.


----------

